# Bent traps



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought 3 Victor #1 1/2 softcatch traps on ebay. The frames are bent. Do you think the will still hold a ****? If not, is it hard to take the jaws off and put them on a different trap? You can look at the pictures and see what you think.http://cgi.ebay.com/3-VICTOR-1-5-SOFT-C ... otohosting


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

MKost guys pass on such traps unless they have the spar parts already to fix them. Point is you'll need a new base, and possible levers too. If you buy them as parts, they can cost as much as a good used trap + you have the cost you just paid for them. So cost of a new trap for each. That is why unless you have the spare parts, most guys steer clear of them. Yes you can fix them, but is it worth it? To each his own on that decision.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Could you bend the baseplate back?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

They can be fixed, whether you can do it depends on you. Whether it's "worth it" to have to pay someone else is also up to you. Probably wouldn't take any parts, outside of new springs.

Here's a #3 Bridger I had run-over by a combine









Levers were wasted, they were the only parts I replaced, the rest were straightened.









Racked the jaws pretty good too









Straightened & baseplated frame









Finished trap, like I'd said, only parts beyond repair were the levers.


















Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Koondawg- Would you mind my asking your age? You've got $5 each in those traps counting shipping. Is there any special reason you bid on the softcatches?
------------------------------------
I just spent the lase 1/2 hour or so looking on Feebay at traps......something I never do. The best advice I can give anyone is that isn't the place to buy them.

Too many people thinking traps are worth alot more than they are & running the price way over their value.....lol, good for the sellers I guess. Not to mention sellers charging $10 shipping for what'll cost them $5 to ship.

I got a kick out of the use of the word "vintage".........I guess that word automatically triples the value of a $3 trap. Not meaning to offend any sellers that may be on here.

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work on that #3 Smitty.

I agree with Smitty about ebay and traps. If you are a buyer looking for traps for the trapline than more times than not your gonna get hosed on ebay. I have seen 1/2 doz. new 1.5 Dukes going for over $30 with shipping at over $10. If your a seller than more power to ya.


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

I also agree with Smitty and ND trapper. By the time you pay for shipping and repairs you have got to be close to the purhase price of a good used or new trap. You probably could have found them using these forums. You never know what your getting from e-bay(my opinion). These forums are here to help us all. Give it a try next time. Good Luck, Gary


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree with you guys on trying to buy on ebay. I have bought and sold there. If you are looking for something special (antique or unique) then its a great place to buy and sell. The forums, fur auctions, association contacts are all great places to look. If you want bargains, look for public auctions or garage sales. You can usually buy at a great price. If you live in the country or rural areas (which most of us do) you should run across them more often. I have seen as many as a 100 go at one auction (CHEAP). If you cannot by them in your favor then buy GOOD new traps. There are guys like Smitty out there who can max your traps out- (maximizing to catch rate). I spend alot of time at my trapping hobby and do not want to waste it with lousy equipment. Just a thought. It all depends on your situation. :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good post rangeman.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Smitty, I am 12. Would it be very easy to take the jaws off and put them on a different trap?? Do you think I could straighten the baseplate?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

When I get the traps I will take pictures and post them on here. The reason I bought these is cause I looked and new ones are $12 and I could get these at $5. I thought it would be easy to fix them.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

If I bent the baseplate back, could I get a peice of metal and weld it on to make the baseplate stronger?I know you can buy the plate to weld on but would it be ok to use a heavy duty piece of metal?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

koondawg- Is there any reason you're wanting Soft Catches?

If the pads on them are no good, you'll have another $13-14 in pads for the 3 traps (around $4 a set).

Don't get discouraged......if you'd be interested, I'll swap you even for 3-#1.5 Victor coilsprings. They have new musicwire springs on them, have been tuned, and are nitelatched & have good chains & swivels on them. I'll pay the shipping to you on them.

Or, If you ship me the traps & return shipping, I'll fix them for you free, but you'll still have to put pads on them if they need it.

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Part of the reason I bought these softh catch traps wss because they were cheap. If you told me what to do to fix them I probably could do it.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I should have added the above post is assuming that you live in the lower 48.....and you "clear" it with your parents.

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I live in Missouri. If the pads were bad could you take them off and just have regular jaws? Would it be easy to bend the baseplate?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Do your Victor #1 1/2's have any mods?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, and by the way I haven't recieved the traps in the mail yet, so I am not planning anything till I see them.

:sniper:


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you have pictures your #1 1//2's?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

The jaws on those Soft-Catches are offset in order to make room for the pads, they will also have screw-holes thru them for the pad-retainers.

The Vics I were reffering to are stock, as I explained in the previous post......lol, I'm not going to swap modified traps for those damaged ones, sorry.

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I understand, I wouldn't trade anyone either.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I received the traps. I took them apart and straightend them. They look good as new.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

any pictures?


----------

